# Einbinden von JAR Dateien in NetBeans und Eclipse



## JAVAn00b (8. Apr 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

wie binde ich eigentlich korrekt eine JAR Datei wie JDOM in NetBeans oder Eclipse ein? Vor allen das Problem ist welche JAR Datei muß man dafür überhaupt nehmen? Ich habe bisher immer Bib Name = JAR Name genommen.

Ist das richtig?

Auf was muß ich denn achten wenn ich Bibliotheken installiere?
Siehe auch hier: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=47114

Gruß


----------



## André Uhres (8. Apr 2007)

Für NetBeans: Rechtsklick auf Project-Node | Properties | Catergories: Libraries | Add Jar/Folder
Was die Frage betrifft, welche Jar-Datei man nehmen soll: Installationsanweisungen befolgen.


----------

